# The one who is trying to be a Chef



## Ferhan (Oct 4, 2017)

First of all i salute you all, im new at this forum and i found lots of helpfull tips here its amazing.

I have couple questions in my mind but first i like to introduce myself, im 23years old who is studying Culinary Arts and Management in Izmir, Turkey and i still got one more year to graduate. After i graduate they will give me a diploma as ''Chef '' but i am not going to consider myself as a Chef because i know whats real Chef and everything so i like to call myself Cook.

This summer i went to Warsaw,Poland for my internship but i worked like Full time kitchen member and that is how it must be. It was really great experience for me exploring different culture, different products that Turkey dont have, i always wanted to work in EU and still i do, after i graduate i like to find a good and proper job in EU, luckily i have a great opportunity i will go the the Lyon,France for a Michelin Stared restaurant to do my intern again (Of course if i pass the exam that made by Joseph Viola)

Long story short here is my questions;
- What is the best way to start looking a job in EU without being a non EU person
- I have Netherlands, Spain, UK, and Norway in my mind but i have just basic and internet based knowledge about these countries
- And i like to hear all the suggestions.

Sory for the long one. Cheers.


----------



## Cdp (Aug 31, 2017)

come to Australia mate,

I need people who want to work and better yet learn.
get in with accor hotels then move around.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Ferhan said:


> First of all i salute you all, im new at this forum and i found lots of helpfull tips here its amazing.
> 
> I have couple questions in my mind but first i like to introduce myself, im 23years old who is studying Culinary Arts and Management in Izmir, Turkey and i still got one more year to graduate. After i graduate they will give me a diploma as ''Chef '' but i am not going to consider myself as a Chef because i know whats real Chef and everything so i like to call myself Cook.
> 
> ...


Some things to keep in mind. Norway is not EU and the UK will soon not be EU. Spain still has a bit of a struggle with it's economy so the wages aren't really to good.

The Netherlands, Denmark and Sweden are all desperate for deticated cooks as well is finland to a lesser extent. Plus they are all EU. Also the Nordic countries are very English friendly where as the farther south in Europe you go there are definitely more demands for the local language. Copenhagen and Stockholm both have fantastic food scenes are well as are great culture city's. Big downside to them is apartment availability.

I would suggest looking into applying and securing a position with a restaurant before you move somewhere here. They can help get alll the proper permits and the better ones can help you with a place to live.

Oz sounds pretty cool too. 
Hope this was helpful. HMU if you have any questions.

David


----------



## Ferhan (Oct 4, 2017)

I know whats going on in UK and Spain and i know Norway not in EU but i tried to say Europe countries, sorry about missunderstanding.

I find Nordic countries masmerazing but i try to always consider the what European countries think about Turkey. Im not religious or a fanatic person but, most of the Turkish people are like that and i cant blame the people thinking that way, its always been a big struggle for me, i need to create good contacts and everything. And thank you David


----------

